# Help and Details needed for Job Seeker Visa for S/W Engineer



## phani2507 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Friends,

i am a SDET software Developer in test who as expertise in test automation and RPA tools 
i am having 9+ years of experience, and I want to migrate to Germany as job seeker 

i need following information please help!

1. how to do educational assessment in Germany
2. i am plaining to attend German class for A2 level suggest a good training institute in Hyderabad.
3. Exam fees for A2 level.
4. Chance of getting visa for Germany
5. Chance of getting job in Germany

In addition to the above information Please specify other links if any which are help full 

Thanks & Regards,
Phani


----------

